# ISO Part time remote coding position



## eherget@som.umaryland.edu (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in search of a remote part time coding opportunity in which I can work from my home office to supplement my current full time income.  I have my CPC & have a wide knowledge of coding experience.  Please email me with any current opportunities available.  ericaclark@umm.edu


----------



## Ericak4201 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello...go to flexjobs.com there are a ton of remote coding positions.  there is a sign up fee but well worth it, you can also look at the jobs first before you sign up to make sure they are what your looking for  Good Luck in your search!


----------



## tls702001 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Remote Coder*

Is there any other place to find jobs like this without having to pay a fee?  I have 5 years expierence of coding and billing and would love to find a remote position as my daughter is going thru chemo and I need to find a more flexible schedule.


----------



## mrsjehu (Apr 4, 2014)

aviacode.com they do a 1099 and its as much or as little coding as you would like to do. They just hired several for dermatology. Saw there was several other coding positions available.


----------



## stroujl@gmail.com (Apr 4, 2014)

How much should I expect to be paid for remote coding?


----------



## mrsjehu (Apr 4, 2014)

Most places do piece work and it varies widely due to specialties and what not.


----------



## swagath (Apr 11, 2014)

I am from INDIA, can i also apply for this remote coding jobs, please advise, thanks in advance


----------

